# Color profile problem



## Loco viejo (May 25, 2013)

Hello everyones, i´m written from Spain. 

Maybe you can help me..

I have a Epson 1500W printer with CISS sistem and sublimation ink. The problem is that the colors are different from the actual image. See the links please. I don´t know if the a color profile problem or what. I use Photosop CS6 and Illustrator CS6 on Mac.
I spent a lot of ink, mugs, t-shirt, etc, etc..i don´t know wich is the problem. 

Thak you very much for help me.

See this samples:

http://imageshack.us/a/img28/6518/photomay25121544.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img7/8348/photomay25121551.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img195/9239/photomay25121645.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img822/4071/photomay25121707.jpg


----------



## Loco viejo (May 25, 2013)

This are the color configurations in Illustrator, Photoshop and the printer...

http://imageshack.us/a/img203/1165/illustratorcs6colorprof.png

http://imageshack.us/a/img850/850/capturadepantalla201305fg.png

http://imageshack.us/a/img28/2842/capturadepantalla201305zm.png

http://imageshack.us/a/img14/2005/capturadepantalla201305kg.png


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Printer color control should be set to no color correction. You should use the color controls out of what ever program you are printing in.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

First, avoid using a paper setting for photos (gloss, semi-gloss, or matte). Those often put down too much inch, and also they can use altered black mixtures due to the way the Epson dye ink printers work. I'd first try the choices for plain paper.

Go into the printer *driver* dialog boxes, the one where you set things like high speed, mirror, etc., and as noted above, be sure to turn color management off. You also need to be sure that in the print dialog box (not just the document color management setup dialog you have shown), that you are telling the printer that that the application is controlling the colors.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> First, avoid using a paper setting for photos (gloss, semi-gloss, or matte). Those often put down too much inch, and also they can use altered black mixtures due to the way the Epson dye ink printers work. I'd first try the choices for plain paper.
> 
> Go into the printer *driver* dialog boxes, the one where you set things like high speed, mirror, etc., and as noted above, be sure to turn color management off. You also need to be sure that in the print dialog box (not just the document color management setup dialog you have shown), that you are telling the printer that that the application is controlling the colors.


Depending upon the inks and the profile, it may be required to use a "matte" paper ... for example inks like Artainium using the Artanium profile require matte paper.

If no paper setting instruction is provided then some experimentation using either a plain paper or matte would be in order.

I have to disagree with "avoiding" matte paper generally, besides Artanium, many of the inks that were ran out of business by Sawgrass were specified to use matte paper settings.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Loco viejo said:


> Hello everyones, i´m written from Spain.
> 
> Maybe you can help me..
> 
> ...


Do you have a ICC/ICM profile that was supplied with your inks from the ink vendor?


----------



## Loco viejo (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for yours replies. Sorry but my english isn´t good 

I´m going to change the print parameters and i´ll tell you something. 

No, my ink provider doesen´t give me a ICC profile, he´s in China, i bought there because here in Spain is very expensive.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Loco viejo said:


> Thanks for yours replies. Sorry but my english isn´t good
> 
> I´m going to change the print parameters and i´ll tell you something.
> 
> No, my ink provider doesen´t give me a ICC profile, he´s in China, i bought there because here in Spain is very expensive.


For your bitmap (photo) items you will never achieve a high quality and consistent sublimation image without a ICC/ICM profile designed for your inks and printer model. You would need to get one made for you.

For spot colors, line art, and illustrations then you can achieve better color reproduction this way, this is an excellent resource about using "swatches".

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Look on Ebay, there are few sellers in Europe offering custom ICC profiling, some specialising in sublimation.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Who can help me out with the color profile for Corel Draw X4.
Printer: Epson 4450

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

An ICC colour profile is not dependant on the software you're using - be it Corel or Photoshop it will work.
The profile is dependant on the printer you're using and the inks - you haven't mentioned which inks you are using, so you haven't given enough information for someone who may also be using the 4450 with the same sublimation inks that you are for them to share their profile. Most likely you will need to get a custom one made, if you can't get one from your ink supplier.


----------



## rkdoo (Apr 29, 2013)

I use INKTEC inks for sublimation and i do not have a custom icc for my printer.
I downloaded a random icc profile from the inktec website and after that all the tweaking was done in Photoshop to achieve the best color.
You have to remember, a software is a powerful tools. One unchecked/checked option can alter your final printed image drastically. Just experiment a bit before spending extra money on a custom profile.

Here are my settings in Photoshop:
- remember to use "photoshop manages colors" (do not let the printer manage the colors)
- Perceptual intent
- Max dpi
- unchecked ICM (no color correction)
- I use the setting for Epson photo


----------

